
Java: The Programmer Environment That Has It All - zdw
https://deprogrammaticaipsum.com/java-the-programmer-environment-that-has-it-all/
======
GekkePrutser
For me there's one big deal breaker: Oracle.

I just don't want to deal with a company like that.

